# Beinhart Biketreff Sommerliche Feierabendrunden



## Beinhart92 (20. April 2016)

*Beinhart Biketreff Sommerliche Feierabendrunden im GoWa und Umgebung*

Es werden 2 zusätzliche Feierabendrunden vom MTB-Club Beinhart e.V. angeboten:

„*Sportiv“*
* für Leute, die ein bissel mehr und weiter fahren wollen*​
*Wann:			  *Dienstags, 19:00 Uhr bis Anbruch der Dunkelheit (unbedingt Licht mitnehmen !)
*Wo:				   *Treffpunkt Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle
*Tourengebiet: *Gonsenheimer Wald, Lennebergwald und angrenzende Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Heidesheim/Wackernheim/Ingelheim
*Level: *Tempolevel 2 bis 3 und Techniklevel 1 bis 2 lt. Beinhart-Tourenlevel (siehe* hier*)​

„*Leger“*
*für (Wieder-) Einsteiger und Leute, die ´nen Ticken langsamer fahren wollen

Wann:			   *Donnerstags, 18:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr
*Wo:				   *TreffpunktGonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle
*Tourengebiet:* Gonsenheimer Wald, Lennebergwald, Finthen
*Level: *Tempolevel 1 und Techniklevel 1 bis 2 lt. Beinhart-Tourenlevel (siehe* hier*)​
Ansprechpartner Frank (IBC-Forum: hillfreak)

Für den Treff im Gonsenheimer Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fährt mit. Die Teilnahme ist *kostenlos* und *unverbindlich*, sollte darüber hinaus aber ein Interesse entstehen, Mitglied des MTB-Club Beinhart e.V. zu werden, freuen wir uns natürlich sehr darüber 

*ACHTUNG:*
Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht, Nicht-Mitglieder fahren auf eigene Gefahr.
Bitte auf ein funktionstüchtiges Bike achten. ​
Als geeignete Räder für diese Veranstaltung gelten in erster Linie Mountainbikes mit und ohne Federung. Trecking-Räder oder so genannte Fitnessbikes sind zwar kein Ausschlusskriterium, eignen sich aber eher weniger für das von uns befahrene Terrain.​
Es wird auch bei suboptimalem Wetter gefahren.
Nur bei Dauerregen am Tag, plötzlich auftretenden Unwetter wie Sturm und Hagel fahren wir natürlich nicht.

Sollten diese Runden absehbar nicht stattfinden, wird dies im Forum auf www.mtb-news.de und auf der Beinhartseite www.beinhart92.de entsprechend kommuniziert.

Viele Grüße, ich freu´mich auf Euch Frank


----------



## hillfreak (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die heutige *"legere" Tou**r* findet 
*heute*, 26.05.2016, *nicht* statt.

Am kommenden Di., 31.05., sind wir wieder wie gewohnt "sportiv"
am Start.

Grüße Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter meint es anscheinend gut mit uns *heute* abend.

Daher:
Die "sportive" Runde *startet wie gehabt um 19 Uhr* ab der Vierzehnnothelfer-Kapelle
in MZ-Gonsenheim.

LG, bis nachher
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die heutige Sommerliche "sportive" MTB-Feierabendrunde findet 
*heute, 07.06.2016*, wie gehabt *um 19 Uhr* ab der "Vierzehnnothelfer" statt.

LG, bis heute abend Frank

Mehr News auf  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

in ein paar Stunden, um 18.30 Uhr, treffen wir uns *heute abend, 09.06.2016*,
an der "Vierzehnnothelfer" zu unseren *"legeren" MTB-Runde*.

Bis heut´Abend, LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

die *heutige **"sportive" Tour*, 14.06., findet aufgrund der momentanen Wetterlage
*nicht* statt.

Am kommenden Do., 16.06., sind wir wieder am Start.

Grüße Frank


----------



## hillfreak (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die heutige Sommerliche "legere" MTB-Feierabendrunde der Beinharten findet 
*heute, 16.06.2016*, *um 18.30 Uhr* ab der "Vierzehnnothelfer" statt.

Die Tour dauert 1,5 Std., sodass jede(r) pünktlich zum Anpfiff der deutschen
Nationalmannschaft wieder daheim sein kann.

LG, bis in wenigen Minuten...Petrus meint es gut mit uns, der Regen setzt erst später ein...
Frank

Mehr News auf www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

der Sommerlichen MTB- Feierabendrunden des MTB-Clubs Beinhart finden
am Dienstag, *21.06.2016, 19 Uhr nicht* 
und
am Donnerstag, *23.06.2016, 18.30 Uhr nicht *
statt.

Wir sind aber *wieder am darauffolgenden
Dienstag, 28.06.2016,* am Start und beginnen wieder "sportiv" wie gewohnt um 19.00 Uhr
an der "Vierzehnnothefer".

LG, bis dahin eine schöne Zeit 
Frank

Weitere Infos und mehr auf...  www.beinhart92.de


----------



## hillfreak (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
am *19., 21., 26. und 28.07.2016* finden die sommerlichen Feierabendrunden 
*nicht* statt.
LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (4. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

es regnet und regnet und regnet...
DAHER:
Auch die heutige *Sommerliche Feierabendrunde* um 18.30 Uhr 
*fällt ins Wasser*.

LG, hoffentlich bis nächste Woche
Frank


----------



## hillfreak (9. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

die heutige Sommerliche "sportive" MTB-Feierabendrunde findet 
*heute, 09.08.2016*, wie gehabt *um 19 Uhr* ab der "Vierzehnnothelfer" statt.

Da es jetzt schon ein bissel früher dunkel wird, nehmt _unbedingt Licht_ mit.

LG, bis heute abend Frank

Mehr News auf www.beinhart92.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (16. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

für unsere heutige Sommerliche "sportive" MTB-Feierabendrunde, *16.08.2016*, treffen wir uns 
*um 19.30 Uhr* (nicht: 19 Uhr) an der "Vierzehnnothelfer" .

Vergesst nicht, Licht mitzunehmen.

LG, bis nachher Frank

Mehr News auf www.beinhart92.de


----------



## 40a (18. August 2016)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Ripman (18. August 2016)

Hallo 40a, klar ab 18.30 Uhr gehts los.


----------



## hillfreak (23. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *23.08.2016*, fahren wir wieder *um 19.30 Uhr*.

@40a: Jürgen fährt dienstags und donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr los.
		  Nur donnerstags bin ich auch um 18.30 Uhr am Start.

Bis nachher, LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (30. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend, *30.08.2016*, fahren wir wieder *um 19.30 Uhr.*

Bis nachher, LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (6. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

auch heute abend, *06.09.2016*, fahren wir wieder *um 19.30 Uhr.*

Bis nachher, LG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillfreak (13. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

auch heute abend, *13.09.2016*, fahren wir wieder,
auch wieder *um 19.30 Uhr.*

Bis gleich, LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (14. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, *15.09.2016*, starten wir bereits um
*18 Uhr.
*
LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (14. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen, *15.09.2016, *starten wir bereits um *18 Uhr*.

Jedoch beachtet hierbei:  *Jürgen* beginnt (noch) um *18.30 Uhr*.

LG Frank


----------



## hillfreak (20. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

heute, *20.09.2016,* findet sie Sommerliche Feierabendrunde *nicht* statt.

Am *kommenden Do., 22.09*.,  bin ich auch *nicht* am Start.

Wir sehen uns erst wieder nächste Woche am Di., 27.09.2016, um *19.30 Uhr.*

LG Frank


----------



## miormz (15. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit ihr auch schonmal um diese Jahreszeit/Winter im GoWa unterwegs? Und wenn ja, wann? 
Samstags, Sonntags?
Hänge mich gerne an eine sportive Ausfahrt mit dran.

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2016)

Hallo Micha,

die hier genannten Ausfahrten sind für dieses Jahr leider schon beendet. Achte aber mal hier auf einen Thread der 
*Beinhart Biketreff Winterliche Feierabendrunden ab 06.11. *oder so ähnlich heißen wird. Allerdings finden diese Ausfahrten, wenn sie stattfinden, unter der Woche statt.

GoWa-Runden am Wochenende sind bis zum kommenden Frühjahr eher Spontanentscheidungen, die dann meistens hier oder auf der *Beinharten Heimatseite* gemeldet werden.

CU

Jürgen


----------

